# Lady GaGa shows her hairy pussy and ass while performing - G-A-Y London 2013



## beli23 (30 Okt. 2013)

*Lady GaGa shows her hairy pussy and ass while performing - G-A-Y London 2013
*
*Lady GaGa premiers her single, called Venus, from her latest album ArtPop. She flashes her own 'venus' and gets her arse out too!

Front row footage from a huge unaware crowd. No one knew she was making an appearance, wait until Jeremy Joseph mentions her first single 'Just Dance'.*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
231MB - 00:10:27min - 1280x720 - AVI

pass : 2012

*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## vivodus (30 Okt. 2013)

Na, da gibt es doch etwas zu bestaunen. Hairy?


----------



## MrLeiwand (31 Okt. 2013)

viel ist nicht zu erkennen


----------



## aldoraine23 (31 Okt. 2013)

sie ist irwie strange...


----------



## celbri (31 Okt. 2013)

There is no pussy hair showing at all, where do you get hairy?. And stop password protecting vids, it's pointless!


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Okt. 2013)

Wenn die Musik nicht mehr reicht, muss man halt anderst auf sich aufmerksam machen...


----------



## RondellB. (18 Jan. 2014)

Egal wieviel zu erkennen ist, die Vorstellung reicht


----------



## spiritlance (19 März 2014)

Die dreht ja völlig ab


----------



## argus (23 März 2014)

ich bin blind


----------

